# Brazilian stogies



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

```
s1.postimage.org/9xvb9lw52/DSC_1132.jpg
```
Hm I can't post pictures yet, maybe someone else can post the pic 

I'm on stay in Brazil for some months and my cigar hobby has been put aside a little lately... The cigars here are expensive, since they have big import taxes, everything is double or triple the price, so I decided to go with Brazilian origin cigars for a while. On the picture are coronas of various makers:
- Damatta
- Dona Flor
- Angelina
- Aristocratas
- Dom Quixote
Will be reviewing these sticks in future.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

Im Brazilian, i live here...

i recomend to look for DANNEMAN ARTIST LINE any size, Dona Flor Seleção Robusto and DAMMATTA GRADUADO.

any other is waste of time and money...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I know they grow some exotic wrappers there - the Copoeras have "Brazilian Mata Fina Maduro wrapper"


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

brunoslee said:


> Im Brazilian, i live here...
> 
> i recomend to look for DANNEMAN ARTIST LINE any size, Dona Flor Seleção Robusto and DAMMATTA GRADUADO.
> 
> any other is waste of time and money...


Thanks for the suggestions :thumb:


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Had Aristocratas and it was awful. Had almost no taste and produced almost no smoke. I had to put it down earlier than half through, it was simply a waste of time. Won't even bother reviewing this piece of dog... rocket that tasted like a giant marlboro.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

markov said:


> Had Aristocratas and it was awful. Had almost no taste and produced almost no smoke. I had to put it down earlier than half through, it was simply a waste of time. Won't even bother reviewing this piece of dog... rocket that tasted like a giant marlboro.


thats bad...

bu t told you!!!

any other is waste of time and money...

Are you in Sao Paulo??? if yes, we can arrange a smoke here!

eace:


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for invitation. I'm in Brasilia though.
Any webshops you'd recommend ordering from?


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Had Angelina... Completely boring with no real taste in the first half. Second half started to be a little better, with sweet and cocoa undertones, on occasion a little spicy. Decent construction, although the ash wouldn't stay more than 1.5 cm or so. The band was glued to the wrapper :der: When I removed it, a piece of wrapper went with it too... Luckily, I removed it when cigar was almost over. Also, produced not too much smoke in the first part, but the second half smoked well. An OK cigar, not nearly as bad as Aristocratas, but nothing to write home about. Way overpriced....


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Does the Dom Quixote fight windmills and worship a hooker by any chance? just wondering.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Does the Dom Quixote fight windmills and worship a hooker by any chance? just wondering.


You might be onto something bigger here... :r
Jokes aside, I think this will be my last purchase of local cigars... I don't want to judge the whole industry by few cigars, but I'm kinda losing hope. It's definitely an interesting experience though.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Had Damatta. Very consistent flavor all through the cigar. A little uneven burn, band was again glued to wrapper with very strong glue :dizzy:
Chocolatey, cocoa flavor with some spices, stronger stick than the previous ones. Again, nothing special.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

The crazy knight wasn't bad, although a little harsh. Dark chocolate all through the cigar, smoked like a chimney. Last third was spicy roasted coffee beans. It burned a little quickly though, but otherwise an OK smoke.
On a side note, this was THIRD Brazilian brand that had its band glued to the wrapper. I'm beginning to wonder if Brazilian torcedoras have some kind of special relationship with the band glue ROFL


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Dona Flor... I don't even know where to begin with this stick. Completely without taste, no smoke, uneven burning, wouldn't stay lit, plugged, the ash wouldn't stay more than 1cm... I put the damn thing out after 10 minutes and threw it into the trash. It's the first cigar I ever put out so early.
That pretty much does it for me, I can officially say the whole box of cigars was dog rockets, not worth smoking again. The other half will get some age and then it will get a second chance, but I have doubts it'll improve significantly.
Would I buy or smoke one of these sticks again? Very short answer: no.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I picked up a Monte Pascoal robusto because my B&M had a trunk show for it, and I'm always up for something new. It is a Brazilian puro. $5.50

My noobish capsule review: It had an attractive wrapper & band. Draw was very good, produced loads of yellowish (?) smoke. At the start, it had a bitter flavor, so much that I thought about quitting after the 1st 4-5 puffs, but I pushed through. Thankfully, it smoothed out. It is definitely a different profile from my usual smokes (sorry I can't single out tasting notes yet). Medium body. Extremely short finish, which in this case was a good thing. I could hardly tell I had smoked 5 min afterward. It wasn't bad, but I won't be buying again or recommending it.
website: tabacosmatafinausa.com


----------

